# Fall overseed without aeration.



## GoPre (Oct 28, 2017)

Hey guys,

I have always core aerated before overseed to increase soil contact. I have a little bit of a Triv problem that I'm trying to fix, so I'm going to skip aeration this fall.

I want to get a little more KBG down this fall, should I just mix the seed with some screened topsoil or even topdress? Or will I be fine with a low cut and PGR? I do try to pre germinate my seed, if that helps with anything.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

I've overseeded TTTF many times without aeration with good luck. After overseeding I will run the mower over the entire area to press the seed into the soil. It helps having a 1300lbs mower. The main difference for me would be the quicker germination of TTTF vs. KBG. I normally see germination in 6 to 7 days but with you adding the PGR should negate the fact KBG germinates much slower.


----------



## rockinmylawn (Mar 25, 2018)

I tried this last fall for the first time:
Cut grass down to 2.5".
Overseeded with reference quality seed. 
Then rented a roller & went over the lawn.
Applied Milo.
Winterized with urea to shut things down.

This spring my lawn didn't perk up as quickly vs. my neighbors. 
Lawn look lumpier & growth is uneven so farv hyper growth in some places & undergrowth in others.

I will aerate & overseed this year.


----------



## Tsmith (Aug 11, 2017)

Most ppl on here dont aerate when overseeding or even in general with the logic being don't disturb the soil if you really don't have to.

Rolling the seed in lightly will make a difference if you can rent or buy a roller then top dress with Peat moss. Filling the roller about 1/3 of the way should be enough as you really just want the seed pressed into the soil to make good contact so you don't need to kill your self with a full roller


----------



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

Do a lot of you guys really even overseed kbg? Ive tried yrs ago not knowing much better and never really achieved great results. Even using a slit Seeder, dethatcher, aerater many times. Now that I feel I know a bit more. The rate of germination and growth of existing grass even when using a pgr on kbg seems like a tough job to receive great results. There are so many things against you. I guess that's my opinion.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I don't oversees ***, I feed it.


----------



## GoPre (Oct 28, 2017)

Rucraz2 said:


> Do a lot of you guys really even overseed kbg? Ive tried yrs ago not knowing much better and never really achieved great results. Even using a slit Seeder, dethatcher, aerater many times. Now that I feel I know a bit more. The rate of germination and growth of existing grass even when using a pgr on kbg seems like a tough job to receive great results. There are so many things against you. I guess that's my opinion.


I'm with you on all of this. I had decent results with pre germinating last year. I am hoping with pre germinating and PGR it'll be even better. My hope is to overpopulate with elite KBG so Triv/K31/annua are pushed out.


----------



## SJ Lawn (May 7, 2018)

Seedling vigor of KBG is very weak compared to TTTF and PRG.

Try growing a couple KBG pots and you will see the night and day difference. Existing turf that is thick will out compete the young seedlings.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Rucraz2 said:


> Do a lot of you guys really even overseed kbg? Ive tried yrs ago not knowing much better and never really achieved great results. Even using a slit Seeder, dethatcher, aerater many times. Now that I feel I know a bit more. The rate of germination and growth of existing grass even when using a pgr on kbg seems like a tough job to receive great results. There are so many things against you. I guess that's my opinion.


Yes, I overseed the No-mix areas with KBG and TTTF seed once in a while. I've done every area once or twice in the past 5 years. I don't overseed my back TTTF/KBG mix ever though...it doesn't get blasted by full sun like the front does, so it doesn't require overseeding. I do spot seed it as needed, though.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

SJ Lawn said:


> Seedling vigor of KBG is very weak compared to TTTF and PRG.


Even TTTF seed is nowhere as vigorous as TTPR. KBG is something else entirely...even slower. In an established no-mix, the roles reverse...I find TTTF is the weakest competitor and KBG is the strongest. I find TTTF only it spreads if there are large gaps and not another grass type near it to interfere. I have a little of that going on right now in the areas I killed last year. And I went out of my way to select spreading cultivars that had more tendency to do that than most.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

GoPre said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have always core aerated before overseed to increase soil contact. I have a little bit of a Triv problem that I'm trying to fix, so I'm going to skip aeration this fall.
> 
> ...


I find peat moss is the key to overseeding...at least as good as aeration, and even better when combining the two.


----------



## Turfguy93 (Aug 30, 2017)

The chances of getting kbg to establish in an already established lawn are minimal. It just gets choked out way too easily and getting 1 grass to choke out another grass is an almost impossible feat


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

rockinmylawn said:


> I tried this last fall for the first time:
> Cut grass down to 2.5".
> Overseeded with reference quality seed.
> Then rented a roller & went over the lawn.
> ...


Not sure what this bad experience has to do with aeration. It sounds like you seeded way too late for growth and way too early for dormant seeding.


----------



## rockinmylawn (Mar 25, 2018)

ryeguy said:


> rockinmylawn said:
> 
> 
> > I tried this last fall for the first time:
> ...


I never mentioned when I overseeded - labor day weekend in transition zone - so how would you know what I did?


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

Sorry, I missed that you did this over the fall season. I read it as if you did it all at once, I was wondering why you seeded and then put down your winterization app. :lol:


----------



## rockinmylawn (Mar 25, 2018)

ryeguy said:


> Sorry, I missed that you did this over the fall season. I read it as if you did it all at once, I was wondering why you seeded and then put down your winterization app. :lol:


All good. Sorry about not being clearer. 
LOL


----------

